# Blue Screen Start-Up Error: 0x00000024



## Desperato (Feb 11, 2007)

A blue screen with the following information appears when I try to boot up my Dimension 5100:

STOP: 0x00000024 (0x00190203, 0x8258B520, 0xC0000102, 0x00000000)

What the...?

Please help if you can. THANKS!


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

A Stop 24 indicates a fault with the Hard Drive, either with the hardware itself or the file system on the Hard Drive.


----------



## Desperato (Feb 11, 2007)

Ok, so how does one go about fixing this issue?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The fact that it is a laptop does not make it easy, but I really hope you keep all your valuable data backed up to CD etc.

If it were mine I would try the hard drive in a desktop, either using an external USB case or a 2.5" to 3.5" IDE converter, as a slave drive.

If the drive detected OK, then it may not be a hardware (controller) failure and some data recovery may be possible. If the drive is borked, data recovery could be horrendously expensive and the domain of the professional.

Can you advise if you need the data off it, and/or if you have recovery CD's?


----------



## cmw2010 (Dec 3, 2006)

Do you have access to an actual Windows CD, try to boot from it and start the recovery console and run a chkdsk /f /r and see if it fixes it.


----------

